# Extending or rerouting pipes



## tate16t (Aug 15, 2006)

I'd like to relocate my guest bathroom sink. I believe my choices are, extending the existing pipes or rerouting the pipes. The area to reroute to is less than 5' away. I'm not sure if extending the drain pipe is possible. Are there extensions available for this? 

Also I'd need to cover up the existing area once extended. Rerouting pipes would require opening the walls and hopefully having the space on the adjacent wall. I posted pics and would like thoughts on this. Thanks


----------



## Ron The Plumber (Oct 10, 2006)

Open wall thats what I would do, or bring up new line from below.


----------



## Double-A (Jul 3, 2006)

Need more information. 


Where are you going to put the new sink?
First or second floor?
If first floor, what is under it? Crawlspace, concrete or basement?
Normally, as Ron said, opening walls, at least in the old and new location is a must. Pipe and backing must be installed or at least the drain and backing. Water supplies can come up through floor if possible/needed.


----------



## tate16t (Aug 15, 2006)

I want to locate the sink on the adjacent wall in the second pic, the wall facing you. The wall where the sink is now is slanted about 65" up the wall. It's a cape second floor home. Having the sink in this location is not practical because I want a mirror to be hung which is not possible on the slanted wall.

It's on the second floor. The master bath is beneath it on the first floor.


----------



## Gordo (Feb 21, 2006)

Is the stack located in the wall that the sink drain is currently located?

If it is then your options are limited as far as moving the drain around that corner due to clogging at the 90*.

You may be able to move that drain down closer to the corner and install a corner sink....or install a vanity along the "adjacent wall" you described but the drain will still penetrate from the stack wall.

Note: I am not a plumber.


----------



## tate16t (Aug 15, 2006)

Gordo said:


> Is the stack located in the wall that the sink drain is currently located?
> 
> If it is then your options are limited as far as moving the drain around that corner due to clogging at the 90*.
> 
> ...


Yes, the stack is located in the wall were the sink drain is currently located. My first thought was installing the vanity on the adjacent wall and penetrating the side. I was looking at vanity cabinets. Due to the location of the existing plumbing the vanity would need to be at least 17" deep and 36" wide (no problem here). The wall where the sink is now is slanted about 65" up the wall. It's a cape, second floor home. Having the sink in the current location is not practical because I want a mirror to be hung which is not possible on the slanted wall.

Are there any restrictions on the length of the drain extension? Can I extend using PVC?


----------



## Gordo (Feb 21, 2006)

One of the plumbers will be able to answer that question.


----------



## Ron The Plumber (Oct 10, 2006)

tate16t said:


> Are there any restrictions on the length of the drain extension? Can I extend using PVC?


Yes code will dictate distance to vent.
If PVC is allowed by code, then yes use PVC, here trap arm to vent.

1-1/2" -------- 3' 6"
2" ------------- 5'

You have to check the code you use.

If you go arond the corner, use a LT-90.


----------



## Double-A (Jul 3, 2006)

tate16t said:


> Yes, the stack is located in the wall were the sink drain is currently located. My first thought was installing the vanity on the adjacent wall and penetrating the side. I was looking at vanity cabinets. Due to the location of the existing plumbing the vanity would need to be at least 17" deep and 36" wide (no problem here). The wall where the sink is now is slanted about 65" up the wall. It's a cape, second floor home. Having the sink in the current location is not practical because I want a mirror to be hung which is not possible on the slanted wall.
> 
> Are there any restrictions on the length of the drain extension? Can I extend using PVC?


If you can comfortably use a vanity, then I recommend doing that. You can just tubular PVC or brass to extend the drain, just try to keep the basin toward the wall with the existing plumbing somewhat, or centered.

You shouldn't have much problem even if you go a touch over the lengths mentioned in Ron's post, but I don't see that happening if the stack is close.


----------

